# para holster



## sammy87 (Mar 17, 2009)

whats a good leather holster for a para LDA? i just bought a used para tac-four stainless the other day. i was thinking of a don hume inside the pants holster. any other better ideas? i was kinda skeptical on buying a used para first used gun purchase but appears to have rarely been fired what are some of the wearing patterns only inperfection is the thumb safty idk how to describe its kinda like its blued but its black


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Look at Galco, Kramer, Bianchi, Ken Null, High Noon, Milt Sparks, DeSantis, Aker, Rafters, Simply Rugged, Garrity's, Safariland, among others. All of these can provide what you are looking for, depending on what size frame your LDA is....


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Para did a GREAT job on the LDA trigger. One of the cool things is that it retains the size and shape of the original 1911 trigger guard. This allows it to fit in any barrel length appropriate 1911 holster.
Galco makes several IWB holsters for the 1911. Check out the new N3. It has an offset belt loop and a sweat guard. If you want to take the holster on and off without unbuckling the belt, try the Summer Comfort or the Royal Guard.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=3796&CatalogID=7
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=3716&CatalogID=7
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=883&CatalogID=7


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Tac-Four is a double stack so it's not as much like a 1911 as it looks. DeSantis makes some pretty good ones that fit that weapon Link


----------



## sammy87 (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks guys. seeing how im new to 1911 stlye guns used to my recently sold glock 23 and my XD45. somthing i just thought of will these holsters fit a springfield milspec 1911 and my new para tac-four. for those who dont kno my para case says my barrel is 4 1/4. hell idk correct me if im wrong i hate being new to things


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those LDA pistols are really nice shooters. I have a friend with a Tac-Four and the 3" companion. I have an LTC and a P16. I love them. The Tac-Four is a little wider than say a Commander length 1911 if I remember right. I might have it wrong in my head. If the slide is about the same width as a 1911 then any 1911 holster will do. 'm looking at a picture now and it appears that just the grip area is widened for the larger capacity./ If that's the case your holster search is a lot easier.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Tac-Four is a double stack so it's not as much like a 1911 as it looks. DeSantis makes some pretty good ones that fit that weapon Link


For the purpose of holster fit there is no difference. The double stack only comes into play if the holster engages the grip.

With the exception of the fat grip, the Tac-Four IS a 1911 . The trigger guard is the same, the slide is the same, the slide stop is the same, the safety is the same even the dust cover is the same.


----------



## sammy87 (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks again guys


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It just seemed odd that companies that make a rig for the Tac-Four make a different model number for the commander length 1911. I got to looking at one and was able to hold it and yeah it fits in a commander holster (I carry one) but being it is wider at the grip the upper part of the holster is effected. I guess if the rig didn't have the leather to go between you and the weapon it fit perfectly. Using one with a thumb break might be a little difficult but the only holster I had with me when I was able to hold the Para today was my IWB. It was fine even though the back of the holster was spread a little.

Anyway, I was just trying to offer the OP something besides the one company. There are people out here in the world that will like ot look at more than just Galco.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> It just seemed odd that companies that make a rig for the Tac-Four make a different model number for the commander length 1911. I got to looking at one and was able to hold it and yeah it fits in a commander holster (I carry one) but being it is wider at the grip the upper part of the holster is effected. I guess if the rig didn't have the leather to go between you and the weapon it fit perfectly. Using one with a thumb break might be a little difficult but the only holster I had with me when I was able to hold the Para today was my IWB. It was fine even though the back of the holster was spread a little.
> 
> Anyway, I was just trying to offer the OP something besides the one company. There are people out here in the world that will like ot look at more than just Galco.


It did fit in your one holster; it might fit in one with a retention strap...Your opinion is base on a single holster, a picture, and a fit chart?
I have personally placed 10-12 Para Pistols of various lengths, trigger and mag cap in about 30 holsters each.

I find the last comment a bit insulting. Perhaps this was not your intent; allow me to clarify my opinions and experience.
I have carried a gun for over 25 years. I have experimented with other guns but always come back to my Colt Combat Commander which I have owned for 20 years. 
In those 25 years I have carried Uncle Mikes, Aker, Galco (my first 1911 holster was a Jackass rig purchased in 1983), Bianchi, Safariland, Kramer, Hunter, The Wilderness, Alessi, El Paso Saddlery, and a few of my own manufacture. I have worked for Galco for 5 years. I have handled THOUSANDS of holsters. 
When I offer a technical opinion (IE the holster is unaffected by the width of the grip unless it engages the grip) it is based on this experience. When I offer up a fit for a specific gun, it will always be Galco, not because I work for Galco, but because I honestly believe in the product line (I was using a Galco as my primary holster when I was interviewed) I carry a gun seven days a week 12-16 hours a day. I have shot competitively. I have received and look forward to more professional training 
My employer does not lessen the value of my opinion (it is after all just an opinion). My experience however does lend validity to it. It is rude to be dismissive based on my employer.


----------

